# 0137 / 0900 Bitte um Hilfe !



## dieter_w (24 März 2006)

Hallo,

auf der EVÜ des Telefonanschlusses meiner Mutter (82 Jahre alt) fand ich folgende Anruffolge:



> Datum:_______Einwahlzeit:____Dauer:______Zielrufnummer:
> 09.03.2006____16:43:50______00:01:15_____0137-7371050
> 09.03.2006____16:47:13______00:01:16_____0137-7371050
> 09.03.2006____16:50:10______00:01:16_____0137-7371050
> ...


Eine 0137er Anwahl könnte man sich noch als Folge eines Lockanrufes vorstellen. Aber nicht *NEUN* derartige Anwahlen in Folge.
Und dann noch die angebliche Anwahl einer 0900er, was technisch überhaupt nicht vorstellbar ist.
Da Mutter vor ca. anderthalb Jahren schon mal Opfer eines Lockanrufes mit anschließender Anwahl einer 0190er war, habe ich einen sogenannten Telefonmanager (0190 / 0900er-Blocker) in die Leitung zwischen TAE-Dose und Telefonapparat geschaltet. Dieses Gerät funktioniert nachweislich sowohl bei Wahl einer 0190 als auch einer 0900er Nummer.
Sebst durch Verschleiern dieser Nummern durch Vorwählen einer Call-by-Call-Vorwahl kann das Gerät nicht überlistet werden, die Ziffernfolge "0900" kann an beliebiger Stelle in der gewählten Rufnummer enthalten sein.
Ein Abstöpseln des Blockers durch meine Mutter kann ich ebenfalls ausschließen. Auch hat sie keine Kenntnis der Wahlwiederholungsfunktion auf der Telefontastatur. Die Nummer ist also immer - falls sie jemals gewählt wurde - immer einzeln eingetippt worden.
Ist mir alles nicht erklärbar. Weiterverbinden? R-Gespräch? Sind diese nicht als solche gekennzeichnet auf der EVÜ?

Wer kann mir bitte beim Lösen dieses Rätsels helfen?

Danke und ein schönes Wochenende,
Dieter


----------



## Captain Picard (24 März 2006)

> 0137-7371050





> Nummernbereich Aktueller Status Netzbetreiber
> (0)137 737 zugeteilt dtms AG





> 0900 - 3 - 010108





> 0900 - 3 - 010108
> Diensteanbieter: Legion Telekommunikation GmbH
> Rather Str. 110 A
> 40476 Düsseldorf
> ...


das löst das Rätsel nicht, aber es weist erst mal den Weg, um rauszukriegen, wer  sich als Anbieter  dahinter verbirgt

cp


----------



## dieter_w (24 März 2006)

Hallo Captain,

diese Infos hatte ich mir auch schon bei der BNA beschafft. Wobei interessant ist, dass die Rechnungslegung für die 0900 auch per DTMS / Nexnet erfolgt.

Aber wie ist das beschriebene Anwahlszenario erklärbar, und die angebliche Einwahl der 0900 trotz Blocker ...


Dieter


----------



## Captain Picard (24 März 2006)

dieter_w schrieb:
			
		

> Aber wie ist das beschriebene Anwahlszenario erklärbar, und die angebliche Einwahl der 0900 trotz Blocker ...


Da ich nicht weiß, um welchen Blocker es sich handelt, kann ich die Frage nicht beantworten.
Die Blocker, die ich getestet habe und kenne, ließen sich alle überlisten. Das Prinzip der
 Blacklist läßt sich m.E immer austrixen. Wirklich sicher ist nur die Sperre beim Provider.


----------



## Aka-Aka (24 März 2006)

dieter_w schrieb:
			
		

> [...Legion...] Wobei interessant ist, dass die Rechnungslegung für die 0900 auch per DTMS / Nexnet erfolgt.


nicht sooo überraschend, man hat auch in der Vergangenheit kooperiert.


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (24 März 2006)

*Update des Blockers?*

Hallo zusammen,

kann es sich um einen Updateversuch des Blockers handeln? Zumindest die Sparvorwahlkästchen machen so etwas ab- und zu. Die Zeiten sind zu exakt, als daß eine alte Dame das selbst gewählt haben kann.

Nebelwolf


----------



## dieter_w (24 März 2006)

Nee, der Blocker ist ein Teil, was nur über die Telefontastatur programmiert werden kann. Der ist so aufgebaut, dass der von selbst keine Verbindung aufbauen kann. Außerdem tut er schon anderthalb Jahre seinen Dienst.


Dieter


----------



## dieter_w (25 März 2006)

@ Captain Picard:

Der Blocker ist ein "TAE-F Phone Manager Anschlusskabel" von C*nr*d Electronic, B.-Nr. 921719. Im Shop / Artikelansicht kann man das Manual downloaden.

Dieter


----------



## dieter_w (25 März 2006)

@ Nebelwolf:

Die exakten Zeiten kann ich mir teilweise erklären:
Die alte Dame hat sich die Ansage auf der 0137 bis zu Ende angehört:
"Dieser Nummer ist kein Dienst zugeordnet. Der Anruf kostet Sie 98 cent." (Habe mal einen Selbstversuch gemacht.)
Nach der Ansage ist einen Moment Ruhe, dann wird die Verbindung getrennt. Das dauert alles in allem eine reichliche Minute.

Ich bekomme die EVÜ, auf der mein Selbstversuch erscheinen müsste, leider erst in vier Wochen.

Dieter


----------

